# Is she in labor I got pictures?



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

she is walkin around and she stops and does what looks to me like pushing here are a few pictures of her backside sideways and stopping to do what seems to look like pushing and she is spaced out

i can feel kidd but she has stopped dialating
she has only dialated to about a half dollar size
she has been acting like she is in labor for 2 weeks & loosing white stuff about a week and her teets are leaking.what ever it is its driving my billy nuts

first time she was prego i didn't know until she fell off a toy and hit her belly and broke her water and almost lost the baby. so thats why i worried she had been acting like she is having contraction but there is no progress is there anything i can give her or do to help her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wash your hands and go in to see if she is open ..and if there is a kid there..

if there is...she is just starting to kid or having difficulties...and needs help... :hug:

SHe looks ready in the pics


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

SHe looks like she's doing something!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

anythin going on? Is she trying to lay down or is there any discharge yet? Is she talking?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like she is in labor by the look of the tail head, the udder, and the swelling of the vulva


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She definately looks very close! If she goes down and starts to consistently push with no results in 20 minutes, I would go in with 2 fingers to see if there is a kid stuck....she's likely just getting started though, don't let her go beyond an hour of hard labor, she'll tire and won't be able to help you IF you need to reposition and pull.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

going back out to see if there is any change wish me luck :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good luck!! shes definetly in labor


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

no change yet


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

what if her water breaks how long should i let her push?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once the "first bubble" breaks, the kid bubble is normally directly behind it, usually takes just 10 to 20 minutes of deep pushing/contractions to get the kids head thru, sometimes it is just minutes and sometimes the water doesn;t break before the baby bubble appears. I wouldn't let a doe push longer than 20-30 minutes without a kid appearing before I would go in to see if the kid is positioned wrong.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

still nothing has changed should i help dialate her or not?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I would. It will take 15-20 minutes usually...just gently pry it open, this should stimulate contractions too... good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you go in with 2 fingers to check on her? :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how is she doing?


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i am beat still no babies i have to go to work now i'll come home in a few hour to check on her and let you guys know how she is going to get a vet to come check her out when i get off work


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well still no babies but she isn't dialating vet said she doesn't look like she is any pain or anything and there may be 2 babies :kidblack: :kidblack: she showed me how to help her dialate and she said if that don't work i could call her and she would come down and help
she is eating and drinking walking around using the bathroom then she lays down and gets up and starts over oh and she is talking to the baby

so i got webcam tryin to hook it up now so i don't have all that running to do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you took her to the vet.... I feel sorry for you ....she is sure putting you through torture.... :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

:shrug: her labor has stopped :sigh: i called the vet and he said to just keep and eye on her .
i listen to the babies heart beat everyday about 10 times a day


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

maybe she had a false labor, my ff (who is driving me nuts now) has had two in the past month.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

still no babies


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well im sorry -- she will go on her own good time, as frustrating as it is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She just isn't ready yet.... if she isn't in any distress... than she is fine....but driving us all daffy... hang in there... :hug: :crazy: :hug:


----------

